# Music suggestions for homework



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm now in college and would like some good backround classical music to calm me. I do not want any opera or anything with lyrics, and I can't concentrate if the music is too emotional, so I will prefer more analytical music. I'm assuming Mozart falls in that realm.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

How about some Bach! When I'm working and I need to really focus on what I'm doing JS Bach's Brandenburg concertos or Orchestral Suites are just the ticket. Also, either book of the Well Tempered Clavier is an excellent choice.


----------



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

That's strange; I have 4 CDs of "Well tempered Clavier" by Daniel Ben Pienaar. Is the composer Bach?

eta: I think it is


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Just did a quick search on that artist, and yes, that is the Bach Well-Tempered Clavier. Do you think that music will fit the bill for studying?


----------



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, I think it sounds excellent. I guess I just want a larger collection.

I will check out your other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think Bach's _Art of the Fugue_ and _The Goldberg Variations_ sound far more studious. You can almost feel your IQ increasing with the first few notes.

On second thought, I'm not sure I could study to that kind of complexity. I might opt for some gentle Mendelssohn instead. The 12 string symphonies or the Hebridean Overture.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

My problem with the Goldberg Variations is I never get anything done while listening to it. I need to get a recording of the Art of the Fugue and see if it has the same distracting qualities for those days at work when distraction is called for 

Mendelssohn would be good but I tend to love his melodies so much.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Two kinds of classical background music work really well for me at work: Mozart's piano concertos and Schubert's symphonies. They keep me focused and happy at the same time.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Haydn's symphonies make pretty good background music (without being bland music).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

If you find Bach's Well Tempered Clavier fits the bill then yes, I would look into similar works by Bach: The Goldberg Variations, The Art of the Fugue... the Cello Suites. You might also look into the Keyboard Suite of Handel. This set is grossly inexpensive:



















The performances are also second to none.

You might also look into Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas:










After that? Perhaps you might explore Mozart and Haydn's piano sonatas... or the Nocturnes of John Field, Chopin, and Faure.


----------



## ScriabinMahler (Sep 27, 2009)

When i was in college i listened to the Mozrt symphonies to help me study, but pretty soon the music become far too good to merely just play as music to study to and i ended up loving the music much more than my studies.

Id like to point you in the direction of contemporary composer called Yoshimatsu, he writes very beautiful melodic dreamy inspired soundscapes. If you go to here http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 9652 you can listen to a clip, he has written lots of good music.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

Satie's nice and atmospheric most of the time. I often listen to his music while doing work; his _Pièces froids_ are especially good.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Schubert: Piano Trio No 2 in E flat, D 929. 

Michael Haydn: Concertino in B flat Major for bassoon and orchestra.

Vaughan Williams: Coastal Command Suite


----------



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

Zeniyama said:


> Satie's nice and atmospheric most of the time. I often listen to his music while doing work; his _Pièces froids_ are especially good.


I have most of his piano works, and so far I can't concentrate with his music on.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not try some sixteenth Century Choral music?. I have recently purchased some Choral music by William Byrd and Thomas Tallis and have found it good for concentration.


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

Cortision said:


> Why not try some sixteenth Century Choral music?. I have recently purchased some Choral music by William Byrd and Thomas Tallis and have found it good for concentration.


I think it is trully a good deal to have this as, this form of music is done for the concentration and concentration in choral is beneficial for all who are learning this, as, it improves musical competancy which is very necessary.

Thanks!!


----------

